# R5 Performance in the rain and darkness while capturing the Naval Academy uniforms for the Army-Navy Game



## quantzphoto (Dec 4, 2020)

I just thought I'd share a "behind the scenes" video from one of my latest commercial photo shoots. The conditions were pretty rough but the camera performed beautifully and was even able to track focus in near complete darkness.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 4, 2020)

Great work.


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Dec 4, 2020)

@quantzphoto Love your work.


----------



## ColorBlindBat (Dec 5, 2020)

quantzpphoto,

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful shots.


----------

